# Hologram or product?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi folks, I noticed some holograming on my black paint when my car was parked in direct sun light. Is there any chance that this could be a product not bonding properly with my current wax or could it be that the previous owner didn't use a machine polisher correctly?

The product I use on a regular basis is the Autoglym Aqua Wax to top up my AG HD Wax that I apply every 3 months. I always make sure I use the Aqua Wax sparingly (one spray per panel) so I'm not too convinced it's over application. If it's any help, the hologram effect doesn't change if I run my finger over it so I'm almost certain it's not to do with the product and is in fact from incorrect polish application.

If it's likely to not be the Aqua Wax, how would I go about removing the hologramming on the paint work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

start fresh, clean car, clay car, super resin polish, then auto glym HD, leave out aqua wax, SRP should gt rid/hide most of those holograms


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Problem is, only about 3 weeks ago I did exactly that  Washed, clayed, AG Hi-Def Cleanser, SRP then HD Wax!

Hmmm


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Can be caused by wax etc not being buffed off, even if you can't see it..

I've experienced it before. I've also had them appear after it has rained! wax still clearly present but these holograms appear, odd.

Either way I've used a quick detailer and they've gone, so I assume that I wiped away the excess that was causing it.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I have the same problem on my black zafira its becoming a nightmare tbh and im waiting on a das6 pro new drying towels ect to try and fix it i hear the drying technic has something to do with it thats why i orded new towels and a machine polisher im going to wash,clay,machine polish,machine glaze then hand wax i hope that will sort it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Most often the cause of hologramming is incorrect polishing technique,can also appear after waxing known as "gassing",
Are you sure they're holograms and not marring through your wash/claying process?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

In my case I don't think its polishing, as whatever is causing them is on the surface - I have before moved the car in to the sun, seen the mark, moved it back to the shade, wiped over again and then viewed the car in the light to find its either gone or has moved/changed. I've been able to remove them easiest using a quick detailer.

Having experienced it again recently I had put it down to the buffing cloth I was using (dodojuice fantastic fur), I had a read here and seems quite a few haven't got on with them, so next time I'll use a different cloth - maybe a "normal" microfibre.

If it is "gassing" how are you meant to handle it ?


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

suspal said:


> Most often the cause of hologramming is incorrect polishing technique,can also appear after waxing known as "gassing",
> Are you sure they're holograms and not marring through your wash/claying process?


It could well be - but I assumed the SRP would help remove any marring (but perhaps that was me being too optimistic!).

It's not noticeable unless it's in direct sunlight, but I suppose it's never going to look *perfect* when you've got a black car is it!


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just as an update, I took this picture which shows exactly what I'm talking about. This is after applying HD Wax a couple of days ago... you can see the trail of smearing/hologram effect on the roof...


----------

